# Slayer - Kerry King



## hugsta (Mar 1, 2011)

I just had Kerry King from Slayer around to my place to check out some pythons, in particular the granite and patternless MDs that I produced. He is such a great guy, was a pleasure to meet him and have him come around to my place. He is a keen morelia fan and has quite a collection in the States. He took a heap of pics of my patternless Mds to show the guys back home. 

I asked him about Tom, their lead singer and he is doing pretty well. Seems like it was a combination of lack of sleep and dehydration from a long trip out here and it had finally caught up with him. Kerry was really piissed about missing the gig in Sydney and is really looking forward to Melbourne and the reat of the tour. Kerry was also trying to plan another one in Sydney but unfortunately couldn't make it happen.


----------



## AshMan (Mar 1, 2011)

that is awesome, must be awesome to have such a legend like that in your home lol. i would die to meet Kerry King  glad to hear Tom Araya is doing better  SLAYYYYEEERRR!!!


----------



## saximus (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow that's so awesome. He seems like such a cool guy


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 1, 2011)

I've seen Slayer half a dozen times, one of the best performing bands of any genre IMO. You lucky bugger!


----------



## thals (Mar 1, 2011)

That is freakin awesome huggy bear! AM a HUGE fan


----------



## Bradchip (Mar 2, 2011)

Top guy, Brilliant band. You're pretty lucky to have him come to your joint and check out your animals though. 


Actually all the guys in the band are really decent, down to earth lads. Kinda refreshing to know that people that could potentially have massive egos are so incredibly grounded. 

Dave Mustaine could learn something from the Slayer guys.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 2, 2011)

i was in the crowd waiting to watch slayer at soundwave 

so that was pretty cool havin him over your house hugsta,should have taken him herping


----------



## FusionMorelia (Mar 2, 2011)

SLAYERRRRRRRRR. u lucky lucky...lucky son of a .....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2011)

yeah glads toms better


----------



## Perko (Mar 2, 2011)

Cool as.....


----------



## hugsta (Mar 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i was in the crowd waiting to watch slayer at soundwave
> 
> so that was pretty cool havin him over your house hugsta,should have taken him herping


 
That was an option as well, but weather wasn't the greatest and at least this way he was gauranteed to some varieties of pythons, morelia in particular. He doesn't handle ot touch any as he can't afford to be bitten, even by a small python. One small tooth in his hand could be detrimental to his tour and his ability to play guitar or should I say 'shred' a guitar...lol


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey mate, glad it all worked out!


----------



## hugsta (Mar 2, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Hey mate, glad it all worked out!


 
Thanks Jonno, all worked out well in the end. Cheers mate.


----------



## barish (Mar 2, 2011)

hugsta can you post pics of the patternless and granite MDs please


----------



## phoebe (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome! A couple of friends have been hanging out with Dimmu all night. Hoping they are still with them so I can go find 'em haha


----------



## hugsta (Mar 2, 2011)

barish said:


> hugsta can you post pics of the patternless and granite MDs please


 
The granite one is at the end of this clip. SnakeBytes TV - Episode #121 of SnakeBytes.TV - "A Koala Bear At A Snake Show?"
The patternless one is here http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/md-pics-154826/


----------



## edstar (Mar 2, 2011)

That's awesome as!


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome. I didn't know he had a collection! How did you manage this? Through work?
More than a bit jealous...
I'm lucky I didn't get a soundwave ticket, I have a bunch of angry friends haha. I've only seen these guys twice, but they were tight both times. I hope they keep going for a few more years.

Incredible MDs by the way!!


----------



## hugsta (Mar 2, 2011)

shortstuff61 said:


> Awesome. I didn't know he had a collection! How did you manage this? Through work?
> More than a bit jealous...
> I'm lucky I didn't get a soundwave ticket, I have a bunch of angry friends haha. I've only seen these guys twice, but they were tight both times. I hope they keep going for a few more years.
> 
> Incredible MDs by the way!!


 
Kerry had seen some pics of my animals ages ago when they were first produced and has been keen to see them ever since. So he happened to ask the right person as to who owns them this time around, being Jonno from ERD and it al went from there really. He asked John Weigel from SR last time he was here, but John was unaware that I had produced these animals till I happened to be just chatting in general to him one day.

Thanks, really look forward to breeding them.


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 2, 2011)

Woah. Seriously. Woah. :O


----------



## krusty (Mar 2, 2011)

mate that is so cool.your one very very lucky man.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 2, 2011)

krusty said:


> mate that is so cool.your one very very lucky man.


 
Yeh, certainly something I won't forget, was a great night. I mean really, a legendary guitar shredder and a conversation about snakes = awesome.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 2, 2011)

As I've said, that is unreal mate. Should have told him to coincide his next tour with Smith's Lake 
To rub salt into the wound, a couple of mates of mine in Melbourne just met Adrian Smith & Bruce Dickinson from Maiden today.....
And I'm stuck in jury duty.........


----------



## najanaja (Mar 2, 2011)

How cool is that... i would be peeing in my pants.....

i was lucky back in the day... my sisters boyfriend was MMM live sound producer...

he organised it so i got into GNR sound rehursal at Eastern Creek with some of my pythons i had back then for a meet and greet with Slash (who im going to see tonight live) 
I was lucky enough to have all the pics with all the band, i got a photo with AXL but he was the only one to not get pics with my snakes...

But to have them come to my HOUSE... would have been FREAKING oresome.........


----------



## hugsta (Mar 2, 2011)

You are having a bad day sock puppet. lol

Wow, that would have been awesome naja, I was huge gunners fan in the day and would loved to have met the band.


----------



## AshMan (Mar 2, 2011)

najanaja said:


> he organised it so i got into GNR sound rehursal at Eastern Creek with some of my pythons i had back then for a meet and greet with Slash (who im going to see tonight live)


 
my parents and brother are off to that and im stuck here because of the stupid 18 and over age restrictions. its such a pain in back side because we only moved to australia in october and in england you can go to any concert, no matter when, where, whos playing. so iv been going to gigs with my parents since i was 8 years old and then we get here and i cant go anywhere except festivals and the entertainment centre, it really sucks


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 2, 2011)

Your welcome!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 3, 2011)

hugsta said:


> You are having a bad day sock puppet. lol


yeah yeah yeah. The defendant is at serious risk of a guilty verdict now, I'm gonna be sitting there, stewin' haha.....


----------



## sutto75 (Mar 3, 2011)

Out......standing


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 3, 2011)

That's awesome Darren, you lucky bastard! 


----------



## spyder6052 (Mar 3, 2011)

soooo jealous, over the moon that they are continuing in the tour cmon monday


----------



## hugsta (Mar 3, 2011)

Geck82 said:


> That's awesome Darren, you lucky bastard! 


 
Why thankyou.


----------



## hrafna (Mar 3, 2011)

now that is 1 guy i want to meet, him and rob zombie! i am friends with some of the fear factory guys (well burton and ex members christian and raymond) so luckily the wife and i have managed to meet many bands, but never these 2. (sad face)


----------



## krusty (Mar 3, 2011)

kerry could come and check out my collection when in melbourne if he wanted to,i would not say no...lol.lol.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 3, 2011)

That's a classic Hugsta!! I'm seeing them tomorrow! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 3, 2011)

Moose, at least you get to see them, they cancelled their Sydney set as Tom was crook, unfortunately.
Then again, you guys deserve to see them after Tom blew his voice last tour at Melbourne.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 3, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> That's a classic Hugsta!! I'm seeing them tomorrow! Can't wait!!!


 
You're a lucky man moose.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 3, 2011)

I know!  So many bands...so little time to be everywhere at once! :lol:


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 4, 2011)

i am pretty sure i hate you more than anyone right now huggy..................seriously


ANGEL OF DEATH!


----------



## hornet (Mar 4, 2011)

da_donkey said:


> i am pretty sure i hate you more than anyone right now huggy..................seriously
> 
> 
> ANGEL OF DEATH!


 
agreed lol

Your a lucky man hugsta  Got Derek Roddy into Aspidites and Kerry King into morelia. Now we just need a bassist obsessed with Antaresia lol


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 4, 2011)

da_donkey said:


> ANGEL OF DEATH!


Infamous butcher, ANGEL OF DEATH!

Donks, I was lucky towards the end of 09, had the opportunity to see Slayer perform all the songs from Reign In Blood in its entirety at Luna Park Big Top (as well as other songs), a gig I will never forget. \m/
This was just after their gig with Megadeth, also an unreal show (for World Painted Blood & Endgame albums respectively). 



hornet said:


> Got Derek Roddy into Aspidites and Kerry King into morelia. Now we just need a bassist obsessed with Antaresia lol


I wonder how Steve Harris feels about snakes......


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 7, 2011)

Just a snippet on my attendance to see Slayer!  It was awesome! hehe I almost made it to the front...almost!

[video=youtube;UQnUeAAwSCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQnUeAAwSCk[/video]


----------



## hornet (Mar 7, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Just a snippet on my attendance to see Slayer!  It was awesome! hehe I almost made it to the front...almost!
> 
> [video=youtube;UQnUeAAwSCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQnUeAAwSCk[/video]




They actually sound pretty good live, might have to add them to the "bands to see live" list


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll add another clip....I was going to replace that one with a better one...but the upload is taking awhile! My work needs to get a better server :lol:

This one would have been better 

[video=youtube;nnW_9xdKUS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnW_9xdKUS8[/video]


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 7, 2011)

lucky you man..


----------



## hugsta (Mar 7, 2011)

More Moose more....


----------



## chrisso81 (Mar 7, 2011)

Moose, I would have been about 2m to your left! They were freakin sweet, ditched the whole crew who wanted to see Slash, there was no way I was missing these guys!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 7, 2011)

Those chains that Kerry wears are real - we were sitting in front of the crowd barrier, directly in front of the big bank of speakers and we could hear them smashing together over the top of the music. He wears padding on his leg they're that heavy!


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 8, 2011)

hugsta said:


> Kerry had seen some pics of my animals ages ago when they were first produced and has been keen to see them ever since. So he happened to ask the right person as to who owns them this time around, being Jonno from ERD and it al went from there really. He asked John Weigel from SR last time he was here, but John was unaware that I had produced these animals till I happened to be just chatting in general to him one day.
> 
> Thanks, really look forward to breeding them.


 
Amazing. Possible MD morphs, a reward in itself, throw in a visit from Kerry King just for good measure!
He should try to work a photo of one of his pythons into the next album artwork somewhere.
Reign In Blood Python! Diabolis In Morelia!


----------

